
Microsoft Azure Sentinel - i-am-cjc
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/introducing-microsoft-azure-sentinel-intelligent-security-analytics-for-your-entire-enterprise/
======
dc_ploy
With Splunk buying Phantom, it seems like Microsoft wants to get into the
playbooks and security orchestration.

------
CedarMills

      ...today’s Security Information and Event Management (SIEM) products can’t keep pace
      
      That’s why we reimagined the SIEM tool as a new cloud-native solution called Microsoft Azure Sentinel
    

So which one is it?

------
gnu8
Microsoft has done more to damage computer security than any other single
company in history. They quite simply don’t belong in this space. I can’t
believe anyone takes this type of shit seriously.

~~~
Ari_Ugwu
I mean, that's like saying that the number one car manufacturer contributes
the most to traffic. Can you elaborate?

